# Electronics in Dubai



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi
I want to know which is the best place to buy Laptops in dubai 

In Usa we have best buy which has a big display of laptops
Is there any dept store where i can go & look at range of Laptops

Or is it cheaper to buy online in Dubai
want to know sites names Please


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check this thread out : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/131147-best-place-buy-laptop.html

A similar thread, has some good info for you... 

p.s: online sites Shop in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, UAE | Shopping for Electronics, Computers, Mobile Phones, Fashion Brands, Clothing and more Online Shopping Deals | Souq , JadoPado.com - The UAE's Best Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously. , Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Home


----------



## gratitud3 (Nov 15, 2012)

you can canvas at ( all in one place @ mall of the emirates & dubai mall )

sharafdg
jumbo
e-max
jacky's

or carrefour in MOE

and Al Ain Centre in Bur Dubai (also known as Computer Plaza) contains around 30 computer retail shops

price range : AED 2,500-5,000 all depends on specs & brand & how good you are at bargaining


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

farzanasmile said:


> Hope this helps.


no it doesn't


----------

